# Senkos



## hooligans34 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have been away from fishing for a number of years and got started again this spring. I have been doing well on tubes and crankbaits so far. I never heard of a Senko until recently and have tried them but have had no luck. I hear nothing but praise about these things. How do you fish them? And in what type of water? Maybe I am just to stupid.................


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 20, 2011)

Lost of ways to fish them - all of them they key is usually slowwwwwwwwwwww


I texas rig with a bullet weight 90% of the time

If weedy - then weightless

If rocky, them maybe wacky rigged


Key is to cast and let them settle - then wait and wait some more

Move it and let it settle - repeat.


You will likely find that the bass are hitting on the fall - if that is the cast you just cast - wait wait and then re-cast 

No idea where you fish (please complete your profile) but where i am we have gravel and rock bottoms so i slow craw them across the rocks


Get some JD Baits fatboys and have at it!


----------



## devilmutt (Jul 20, 2011)

I've been doing great this season fishing them on a Carolina Rig. I've also been fishing them Texas Rigged and wacky rigged with good results.


----------



## Iczer (Jul 20, 2011)

I've also recently jumped on the senko (or in my case yum dinger) band wagon and they work and work very good. I've been using them texas rigged in clear water with heavy weed cover near docks and docked boats. I toss them next to the weed edges, under the boats and docks ... let them sink on a slack line to the bottom and let it sit there for a bit. 8 out of 10 times the line will start moving around by itself telling you that a fish has taken it. If its not moving on its own I will pop the rod up and jump it up a bit and let it float back down, i'll do this 3-4 times depending on the length of the cast and when its about 10 yards away ill do a slow retrieve which gets strikes also. Even little fish will hit them.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 21, 2011)

I fish them texas rigged and weightless on a 5/0 EWG hook. This way is keiller around sunken logs and docks. ast or pitch to the strcutrure and let the lure sink slowly. It's the wiggling action of the Senko's tips while the lure is sinking that drive the bass crazy!

Wacky rigged is also a great way to fish them. Use a spinning reel if you're wacky rigging - after a few casts the Senko can tear and fly off the hook. if you;re using a baitcatser you will get a nasty bird's nest.

Another favourite way I like to fish them is wacky rigged on a carolina rig.


----------



## hooligans34 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'll keep trying. Fishing is getting a little slow around here right now, but I'll keep my line in the water.


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 25, 2011)

I fish all my sencos weightless, I fish them like a shakey head, Almost always bouncing the rod tip barely up and down, I let it rest here and there, just depends on what i find working, I caught 2 nice ones about 8 weeks ago back to back, fishing it like a jerk bait. both hit on the first jerk. I wacky rig a lot as well, generally only over a clear bottom. If i know there is fish there i will risk the hook, I'm not to shy to throw a wacky rig around brush, its only a hook. Every since the spawn and about the time i started fishing this yr, i have been throwing a senco almost exclusively, I would estimate I have caught at least 80 fish since then ranging from dinks to just over 5 lbs, and to mention I been using pretty much the same color all along. Oh, also i have pretty much only been using Big Bites, I need to stock up on some JD baits, the big bites have just been more convenient.


----------



## hooligans34 (Jul 26, 2011)

I fished them this weekend wacky rigged and finally caught some. So did my 10 yr. old son. Took a little to get used to the bite, but I'm getting the hang of it. Headed out shortly, to try again. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Majorpede (Jul 27, 2011)

Just a thought for everyone. One day I ran out of shaky head worms. I know they dont float, but it worked. I was just hoping it back like a jig. I have also seen them wacky rigged with shaky head jigs for a faster fall rate when fishing deeper water. The ways off using these baits are limitless. They just work. On bright sunny days the fish in my pond will only hit watermelon red flake, but will only touch other colors on very cloudy days. If im out with the kids its the first thing i hand them, and them to reel it in very very slowly. Works every time T rigged weightless.

https://www.youtube.com/user/BassSniperTV?feature=mhee#p/u/10/ZUpct3YF5MA


----------

